# AX 369 cc Engine Manual



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Can anyone post a link for (or the PDF itself) for the owners manual for the AX 369cc engine, please? I'd like to look it over prior to purchasing. Thanks!


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Let me explain how I found this so you can find things

1) google for "ax 369cc engine manual"
2) scan down the hits hoping to find the manual itself and watch out for links back here to this forum... go to page #2 if necessary

one of the hits looks like this...

www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general.../87785-ariens-platinum-24-sho.htmlFeb 13, 2016 - 10 posts - ‎6 authors
*I have experience with two Ariens AX engines* and they are reliable ...* LCT's service manual* states that the _369cc engine_ puts out 10hp (plenty ...

3) You can see he will be a good person to PM or maybe the link will be in his post... let's go see.....Chase the link back to this forum
4) Speed scan the thread visually looking for the post that google found
5) Bingo! 

Here is that post
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/946753-post9.html

6) If you don't have a serial number for the search ... PM the member and see if he'll help  *Cardo111*

Otherwise just hope that the right people are reading and responding.
Wouldn't it be great if there was a searchable thread containing lots of manuals
I try to post some when I find them but I'm not religious about doing that
If you don't get an answer any time soon that ping Cardo111

Finally, when you find it... how about posting onto your own thread for the next person
It's great if every question has a clear answer to end the thread.
Make sense? 

I didn't give you the manual but you at least know how to get it if all else fails.

It bugs me that these companies require you to have a model and serial just to find something
Not all do, but many do.
If you have not bought it yet.. how can you do that?
They should just let you browse if you want to shouldn't they?


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks, Stuart. I actually did locate that site prior to my post but since I don?t have the machine just yet, I don?t have a serial number to plug in. I did PM Cardo in hopes that he has a PDF copy that can be sent to me. I?ve heard very good things about the LCT?s, which is very encouraging. I?m also planning on using the manual more as prep tool than a research document since I?m 99.999% sure it?s what I?ll be purchasing in November. I want to know as much as possible before it gets here.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

In addition, Stuart, I agree with you 110% with the manuals being here on SBF - that would put this already-amazing resource over the moon & I certainly would encourage that!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

You can download a boat-load of manuals/guides from Ariens' website.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

uberT said:


> You can download a boat-load of manuals/guides from Ariens' website.




I was able to get the owners manual for the entire machine from their site but for the engine itself, you have to have a serial number. And because I haven’t actually made a purchase yet, I don’t have one. Unless I missed something, which is entirely possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .110081 (Sep 16, 2017)

I tried to upload the manual but its too big for the forum permissions


> Your file of 2.23 MB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 19.5 KB for this filetype


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

LostTrucker said:


> I tried to upload the manual but its too big for the forum permissions


If you use google docs or some other web storage... you should be able to put it there, make it public and insert a link here pointing to it
Make sense?
If that's gibberish to you... PM me and you can email it to me and I'll do it for you.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

These are the 4 docs LostTrucker

Can't guarantee they are useful but here they are

I hope I got the google docs sharing stuff right... just holler if you can't get to them

Enjoy!

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0J8tVzfnr5VN25CYWJBYU1hdUU


----------

